# cry bitterly



## Setwale_Charm

Would "plakat horce' be correct for "cry/weep bitterly"?


----------



## werrr

Setwale_Charm said:


> Would "plakat hořce' be correct for "cry/weep bitterly"?


Yes, just the word order should be rather “hořce plakat/zaplakat” (imperf./perf.).

It has the same figurative meaning as in English.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

So is : ona hoøce plakala - a correct word order?


----------



## werrr

Setwale_Charm said:


> So is : ona hořce plakala - a correct word order?



Czech has free word order, thus both “hořce plakala” and “plakala hořce” is correct. But the first is unmarked and the latter marked.

Hořce plakala. = She cried bitterly.
Plakala hořce. ~ (She cried and) her cry was bitter.

In Czech we tend to put the new information to the end of the sentence. The first sentence is the basic version, the latter shifts “hořce” to the end to higlight it as the new information.

Q: Co dělala?
A: Hořce plakala. (The whole answer is new information.)

Q: Jak plakala?
A: Plakala hořce. (Only “hořce” is the new information.)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Mockrat dekuji za vyklad, werr.http://www.omniglot.com/soundfiles/czech/thank4_cs.mp3


----------

